# Another cyclist down near Fort William.



## Slick (7 Aug 2019)

Just seems to go on.

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...649/cyclist-33-killed-in-highland-road-crash/

I know it sounds bitter, but is it really relevant that the trucker was unhurt?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Aug 2019)

I know that road quite well too. Nice and wide, good visibility.
Did the driver hit him from behind, I wonder?


----------



## Slick (7 Aug 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I know that road quite well too. Nice and wide, good visibility.
> Did the driver hit him from behind, I wonder?


I assume so, as both travelling in the same direction.


----------



## DRM (7 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> I assume so, as both travelling in the same direction.


Sleepy driver using cruise control by any chance?


----------



## Slick (7 Aug 2019)

DRM said:


> Sleepy driver using cruise control by any chance?


There are a few possibilities I suppose. I hope they have witnesses though so at least the family will at least find out.


----------



## icowden (7 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> I know it sounds bitter, but is it really relevant that the trucker was unhurt?



Just seems like padding to me. I mean, it seems pretty likely in a collision between an HGV and a cyclist that the driver will be in any way injured...


----------

